#ubuntu-lt 2016-10-17
<shookees> Sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2016-10-18
<mgedmin> kadangi ubuntu pabaigė anglišką abėcelę siūlau prastumti Markui idėją kitą releaseą po zesty zabus vadinti žalias žaltys ar kaip nors panašiai
#ubuntu-lt 2017-10-17
<mibro49> Sveiki kaip gauti prisijungimo kodą regitruotis prie terminalo?
